# TPF Across America: The Journey of One Lens Across the USA



## Markw

*PLEASE, NO SPIN-OFF THREADS. RESPECT US TO THAT EXTENT.*

*What?*
Someone has a crappy lens, manual focus and it's old. They're willing to donate this gem to the photographic world to see what people can come up with along its travels from one person to the next. The lens will be This one, donated by TPF member, Derrel. 

*How?*
This person will shoot the first photo of this adventure. Then ship the lens to the first person in line the lens witha an additional $10 in the box with the lens. The $10 will cover shipping of the lens from the second person. The second person will then take the lens on adventures, shoot whatever their heart desires and can be kept for up to, but no longer than 7 days to keep it moving and interesting. At the end of their length, they will put the lens in a box, pay for shipping by use of the original $10 they recieved with the lens, and ship the lens plus an additional $10 in order to restart this cycle. This will continue in this manner until everyone has had their chance with the lens, then it can be shipped back to the original owner, or continue to be shipped around.

*When?*
Starts Right Now!

PM me if you're interested in being a part of this - it should be fun!

1. Names will be added in this post in the order they are received.
2. Once you receive the lens let me know so I can mark your name as the current holder of the lens.
3. Shoot your photos
4. Arrange shipping with the next person in line.

*Rules:*
You can keep the lens for up to, but please do not exceed 7 days
Upload a maximum of 5 photos to the pool
You must geotag at least one of the photos submitted to the pool
At least one of the photos must represent the place where you live. These type of photos are the ones that should be geotagged.

Last but not least:
The Photo Forum and it's members are not liable for anything! Should the lens be lost in shipment, broken, misplaced, forgotten, eaten by the dog, sold on eBay, buried, trashed, rolled off the roof of a car, dropped down the stairs, drowned, flushed, or otherwise ruined or gone in any way, shape or form, etc, etc, etc, the game is over unless another lens is put into action to replace it.

Note:
You will most likely need to switch your camera to Manual mode to use this lens. It will work on ALL AF NIKONS ever made from 1986 to 2010... it will not autofocus on the 5 Baby models, but it will meter! And the AF confirm light will light up when she hits focus!

This will be a US only deal. If a member from any other nation/country would like to contribute, you will have to find a copy of this lens to use there, and pass around your country. It has to be the same model, and youre welcome to post the photos in the pool. 


*Those who are on the list, please sign up for the group and include your TPF member name for verification.*
*Flickr_Group_Map*
*How_To_Geotag_Your_Photos* 
List of confirmed members participating:
(Red= In Posession - Black = Waiting - Green = Completed)
Markw
ajkramer87
DirtyDFeckers
anotherchris
Boomer
edouble
fast eddie
Foggy Lens
Kundalini
Phiya
SwissJ
DirtyDFeckers
12sndsgood
Hardrock
Markw
Stephen.C
OrionsByte
Stoogley
vanessaadams
MCerasoli
white
SilverEF88
480Sparky

I will update this post with new information and constantly change the participants list, so be sure to check back frequently. Thank you everyone for participating. Lets try to make this thing as great as possible, please treat the lens responsibly and respectfully.

Thank you,
Mark


----------



## boomer

Bump, Lets do this!


----------



## edouble

Pm sent!


----------



## Markw

The lens was officially shipped out today everyone!  This thing is officially on!

That being said, there has been a 'Rules' section added to the original post.

Mark


----------



## supraman215

isn't derrel donating the lens? shouldn't his name be on the list as the first person?


----------



## DirtyDFeckers

I know that he donated the lens, but I'm not even sure he is participating in this thing.


----------



## Derrel

I felt that since Markw began the thread, that HE should go first, and that I should be the last person to shoot the lens. I suggested the name of the thread, TPF Across America: The Journey of One Lens Across the USA, and Markw agreed that'd be an okay title for this project,and he decided on the final name when he made this post. I shipped the lens and a $10 bill off to Markw yesterday, along with a Nikon M2 non-meter coupled extension tube, a blue drawstring bag, a Nikon lens cap, and a Tamron for Nikon low-profile rear lens cap.

This lens has no A/M switch on it, and it will mount and shoot photos on basically any film or digital Nikon or Nikkormat body made from 1959 to the present day, which is the reason I suggested this particular lens. The 35-70mm f/3.3~4.5 is from the very first series of AF Nikkor lenses that Nikon released in 1986. This lens dates to the pre-1989 period. This lens was the very first autofocus Nikkor lens I ever bought. I hope it and the M-2 extension tube eventually make their way back to me, and if they make it back, then I will shoot a few pics with it and upload them to the Flickr group.

I hope a bunch of TPF members participate in this project,and have fun doing it.


----------



## ajkramer87

Want to say thanks to derrel for being willing to donate this lens. I cant wait to try it out. It sounds like its about as old as I am. Should be interesting. I all ready have some ideas that Id like try out. Looks like we only have 7 people doing it. We need some more to join in.


----------



## Markw

Thanks Derrel for covering all that.  

We do only have 7 people as of now, but if all seven of those people keep the lens for the full week allotted, with shipping times and everything, these seven people will hold us up for almost 3 months.  Thats plenty of time to get some more people on board.  I think that it is also a problem that it is posted in the 'Challenge' forum.  Not many venture over here.  

Either way, I am super excited to be getting this thing on the road, thanks to Derrel, and for everyone volunteering to participate.  

Thanks again everyone!
Mark


----------



## MCerasoli

PM sent! This sounds awesome!!!


----------



## Idahophoto

Sounds sweet, but not sure about 2 things. I have never geo tagged a photo before. Yeah seen special things to buy for my old D90 but never got it as I think it was around 200. Not sure if there is one for the 50D. Also what mount is this lens for?


----------



## MCerasoli

It is a Nikon mount, it is posted in Derrel's post 4 up from your post.


----------



## LCARSx32

Markw said:


> Thanks Derrel for covering all that.
> 
> We do only have 7 people as of now, but if all seven of those people keep the lens for the full week allotted, with shipping times and everything, these seven people will hold us up for almost 3 months.  Thats plenty of time to get some more people on board.  I think that it is also a problem that it is posted in the 'Challenge' forum.  Not many venture over here.
> 
> Either way, I am super excited to be getting this thing on the road, thanks to Derrel, and for everyone volunteering to participate.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!
> Mark



No, it's because you're leaving out all us Canon users. 

J/K.


----------



## Idahophoto

I still have a D40 here so it will give me reason to pull it out. Its actually a fun litle camera. I saw a Jobo geotag going for 150 on amazon so think it's time I get one and this little adventure seemed like a good excuse. PM sent


----------



## Overread

Pretty sure most people Geotag in editing after the event - lightroom I think allows you to and flickr has geotagging options as well - so you can easily tag the location after the shoot. 

As for the lens I'm sure canon people can use it - just gotta be creative and use an adaptor ring of ebay (or if you're fancy get a novoflex adaptor)


----------



## Josh66

LCARSx32 said:


> you're leaving out all us Canon users.


I thought of getting an adapter so I could play too, but then I saw how much a half-way decent one costs...    :er:


----------



## Markw

Alright everyeone, here's the lens!

Included by Derrel is an M2 extension tube, which effectively makes the magnification with the lens greater than 1:1 at 35mm.  Ive included some other lenses and gear in each to help judge the scale of it.

The gear goes in this order:

Fong knock-off diffuser
M2 Tube
Nikon 50mm F/1.8D 
Nikon 35-70mm F/3.3-4.5D ~or~
Sigma 10-20mm F/4-5.6 EX DC HSM
Sigma 105mm F/2.8 EX DC 1:1 Macro
Nikon SB-600
*NOTE: Not all pieces listed are in every picture*






















Rear:





Front:





Kitty :mrgreen::





Contracted:





Expanded:





With tube attached:





With SB-600 (firing):





Sigma 10-20mm switched with Nikon 28-80mm F/3.3-5.6G:





Mark


----------



## Markw

Let me just tell everyone: Im almost too embarassed to put up these images.  Lets just say that my other camera (Olympus_55ouz) doesnt take the best photos..

Mounted on a gripped D90










Complete gear photo:





Mark


----------



## edouble

Holy F%^& Markw the lens pic with the cat is sweet!!!!! I cant wait to get this lens, I hope to impress!!!!!!!!


----------



## Markw

:mrgreen:
Thanks! Dont mind my terrible cloning. :blushing:  My trial of CS5 ran out. 

Mark


----------



## white

So all of that stuff is being shipped person to person? Yikes. I was inclined to join when it was just one old beater lens. So much of that is going to get ripped. :meh:


----------



## Markw

Noooo.  This is all of my personal equipment.  The original post stated that you are getting the 35-70 F/3.3-4.5 and the post with my photos says that all the rest of my equipment is included just to show differences in size with the lens and other popular equipment.  Sorry for the confusion.

Mark


----------



## white

Markw said:


> Noooo.  This is all of my personal equipment.  The original post stated that you are getting the 35-70 F/3.3-4.5 and the post with my photos says that all the rest of my equipment is included just to show differences in size with the lens and other popular equipment.  Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> Mark


Oh, sorry. I thought the gear list had been expanded.

Anyway, put me on the list.


----------



## Markw

Haha.  If I had the kind of money to be passing all the equipment listed around, I would be extremely happy.  

Will do. :thumbup:
Mark


----------



## Markw

Three or four of the participants have still not signed up for the Flickr Pool yet.  Please do so ASAP, thanks!

Mark


----------



## edouble

Markw said:


> Three or four of the participants have still not signed up for the Flickr Pool yet.  Please do so ASAP, thanks!
> 
> Mark



My primary reason to join FlickR is for this group, here is the message I received :

*"Membership in Capturing the whole world..through one lens. is by invitation only.*

So, all you need to do is contact the administrator responsible  for invitations via FlickrMail, using the form below, to let them know  you're interested in signing up!"


Invitation only?? I sent a message saying : "I would like to be part of this group."


----------



## Idahophoto

Ill see about getting on FlikR in a bit. Always hated sites like them, facebook twitter or whatever there called but suppose I can sign on everyone once in awhile for this.


----------



## Idahophoto

K sent the request, though it should be called Capturing America through one lens lol


----------



## Markw

Just for the record, flickr is more like jpgmag.com..not facebook or twitter. :thumbup:

Mark


----------



## MCerasoli

Kind of funny I didn't realize I have this exact lense  ...


----------



## Markw

Well, here are my shots with the lens.  I'm extremely dissappointed that it rained almost every single day that I had the lens until yesterday.  I didnt get a chance to get out too much today, but this is what I got (and some older ones, just to demonstrate the macro ability with the M2 tube.  At 35mm, the macro is beyond 1:1.  I dont know how far beyond, but definately beyond.  I know the HDR is terrible, but I figured it was a good time to try it out.  All shots are taken with the lens.  Its quite nice, I must admit.

Something like 17 vertical shots stitched.































The lens will be shipped to the next user tomorrow!
Mark


----------



## boomer

Great shots! Looks like you had fun with it


----------



## Idahophoto

Actually, I like #2 and would say it's my favorite of the ones you did. I would clone out the trash can though but aside from that, it's about all I would change. The colors really work I think with this type of photograph. Nice job


----------



## Overread

O.O Only Chuck Noris is allowed to use nuclear as a flash! I know its deliberate but darn that is one powerful tonemapping highlight!


----------



## Idahophoto

Chuck is a Bruce Lee wanna be that's a never will be. Whaaaa!


----------



## LCARSx32

Ahhh!  Do you ever clean that remote?!  I wonder if all remotes look like that, close up. lol.


----------



## ajkramer87

Got the lens tonight. Its beautiful.


----------



## Markw

It is a great lens.  I thoroughly enjoyed it. I look forward to seeing your photos!

And the remote actually came from outside.  I found it while shooting the previous shots and decided to try it out because of how nasty it was :mrgreen:

Mark


----------



## Markw

Hows your time coming along with the lens, ajkramer?

Mark


----------



## ajkramer87

Markw said:


> Hows your time coming along with the lens, ajkramer?
> 
> Mark


 
Coming along good. Hoping to get one more shot before I ship it but dont know if Ill get the time too.


----------



## ajkramer87

Well my time with the lens has come to an end. I wish I would of been able to do more but just didnt have the time. I was able to make my way to gettysburg and get a few shots. The two sunset pictures were taking at gettysburg pa, home of some of the most deadly battles in the civil war. The other two I took with the extension tube on. The lens is all packed up and going to the next person tomorrow.  

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.


----------



## edouble

Nice pictures ajkramer87. I was actually thinking about going to Gettysburg for some early morning pictures!! Very weird, you beat me to it!


----------



## ajkramer87

edouble said:


> Nice pictures ajkramer87. I was actually thinking about going to Gettysburg for some early morning pictures!! Very weird, you beat me to it!


 
I barely even scratched the surface of gettysburg. Tons of other stuff for you to shoot. Sorry I took your idea lol.


----------



## Markw

Those are great!  You beat me. 

You should geotag one of the ones you uploaded to the pool. :thumbsup:

Mark


----------



## ajkramer87

Markw said:


> Those are great! You beat me.
> 
> You should geotag one of the ones you uploaded to the pool. :thumbsup:
> 
> Mark


 
I did geotag one of them. At least I thought so. Ill go look and make sure it worked. Thanks but I dont think this a competition. Nothing wrong with your pictures.


----------



## Markw

Nooo, I wasnt being serious about that.  I meant to say "you win"  as in, those are awesome photos, but I seemingly forgot to say any of that and said that.  I didnt mean you or your photos won any type of competition..per se.  Just that those photos are winners in themselves.

Hope that cleared something up.
Mark


----------



## ajkramer87

Markw said:


> Nooo, I wasnt being serious about that. I meant to say "you win" as in, those are awesome photos, but I seemingly forgot to say any of that and said that. I didnt mean you or your photos won any type of competition..per se. Just that those photos are winners in themselves.
> 
> Hope that cleared something up.
> Mark


 
No I understood what you meant the first time. I just meant that it isnt a competition. My photos are no better than yours. Sorry for the confusion.

Edit: Anyway the lens was shipped today to the next person.


----------



## Markw

Very nice.  Looks like this thing is officially on the ball! 

Mark


----------



## SwissJ

Wow, good stuff so far.  Sucks being last on the list... can't wait!


----------



## Stephen.C

Im excited for my turn!


----------



## Derrel

A very good showing Ajkramer! I really liked the one Gettysburg sunset shot,and also the mayfly shot done with the old,ancient M2 Nikon extension tube!


----------



## ceomom703

Wow, this is so cool. I'm not quite up to participating but looking forward to seeing everyone's photos. This place rocks!


----------



## DirtyDFeckers

I received the lens yesterday, its awesome!  One problem, I can't get the aperture ring to lock on any setting other than f/22....I've tried everything.  No DOF photos for me


----------



## ajkramer87

You change it on the camera. When using the extension tube just select which aperture you want on the lens. You dont need to lock it in unless its just the lens on camera.


----------



## DirtyDFeckers

it is just the lens on the camera.  I can't see a thing through it with the extension tube connected.


----------



## ajkramer87

DirtyDFeckers said:


> it is just the lens on the camera. I can't see a thing through it with the extension tube connected.


 
Ok so just leave it locked at f/22. Mount on camera and you can change the aperture via camera. 

The extension tube allows you do some macro work. So you have to be really close to your subject to allow it to work. Wont auto focus so you just move the camera in and out to get focus.


----------



## MCerasoli

Some nice captures so far guys!


----------



## Markw

Thanks. 
Hopefully we'll be seeing some photos from the current holder soon! :waiting: :mrgreen:

Mark


----------



## edouble

Stephen.C said:


> Im excited for my turn!



Me too!!!!


----------



## DirtyDFeckers

Hey guys, I'll have a couple of pics up soon, as well as ship the lens tomorrow!  Unfortunately, I'll only have 1 or 2 pics to post, my camera starting having a shutter issue, and I've sent it off for repair at Nikon  What a bummer.


----------



## edouble

DirtyDFeckers said:


> Hey guys, I'll have a couple of pics up soon, as well as ship the lens tomorrow!  Unfortunately, I'll only have 1 or 2 pics to post, my camera starting having a shutter issue, and I've sent it off for repair at Nikon  What a bummer.



Sorry to hear about your camera problems


----------



## Markw

> Hey guys, I'll have a couple of pics up soon, as well as ship the lens tomorrow! Unfortunately, I'll only have 1 or 2 pics to post, my camera starting having a shutter issue, and I've sent it off for repair at Nikon What a bummer.


 
Thats such a bummer!  So sorry to hear that.

Mark


----------



## AnotherChris

DirtyDFeckers said:


> Hey guys, I'll have a couple of pics up soon, as well as ship the lens tomorrow!  Unfortunately, I'll only have 1 or 2 pics to post, my camera starting having a shutter issue, and I've sent it off for repair at Nikon  What a bummer.



Sent my address. I'm really sorry to hear that you're having shutter issues. Maybe if this is still going when you get your camera back from Nikon we could cycle it back through you? Perhaps? Maybe?


----------



## Markw

It would only be fair if his name was placed at the bottom of the list as it sits now.  I would be open to giving him a second chance, however.  Let me know. :thumbsup:

Mark


----------



## DirtyDFeckers

Markw said:


> It would only be fair if his name was placed at the bottom of the list as it sits now.  I would be open to giving him a second chance, however.  Let me know. :thumbsup:
> 
> Mark




I'd gladly take another shot at it!  I hope my camera makes it back as soon as possible!


----------



## Markw

I put your name at the end of the list.  Good luck with your camera! :thumbsup:

Mark


----------



## Markw

From now on, for everyone, could you please PM me or write on here the day you recieve the lens and send it out?  This way, I can maintain the OP as to who the new lensholder is and when the previous person is complete?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Bram

This is sooo F-ING COOL! Too bad you guys don't ship to Canada, I would be SO down to do this! Props to Derrel for the donation of the lens, and ofcourse to Markw who is leading this thing. Awesome photos so far guys.


----------



## Markw

Sooo..any word on where the lens is..?

Mark


----------



## AnotherChris

I haven't received it yet. I'll post and PM as soon as it gets here.


----------



## DirtyDFeckers

It arrives to you tomorrow.


----------



## Markw

Update!  AnotherChris has recieved the lens. 

Mark


----------



## boomer

Sweet! Pictures are looking good so far!


----------



## DirtyDFeckers

This HDR is the all I was able to get with the lens before my camera quit on me.  Sorry for the delay with the lens, and lack of photos...I really look forward to getting a second go-round with it!!  Also, my apologies for the watermark, I am using a trial version of Photomatix for my HDR work.


----------



## Idahophoto

Going great cant wait for my turn


----------



## AnotherChris

The lens must be cursed, just in time for Halloween. Seriously, though, my two day trip out of town has turned into almost two weeks. The lens is safe and sound at my neighbors and I will be back late Friday/early Saturday. I apologize for slowing things up, but work has to take precedence. I've contact Boomer for an address and will get the lens out as soon as possible once I get back to town. Again, I'm sorry for the delay.


----------



## edouble

I am very anxious to get this lens in my hands! Autumn leaves are are going to be in full burst in 2-3 weeks. Unfortunately I do not think I will have the lens by then


----------



## boomer

woot!

Address is sent.


----------



## phiya

This is honestly the coolest idea ever... I sent a PM to the OP to see if I could join in if ya'll don't mind having me.  :thumbsup:


----------



## DirtyDFeckers

phiya said:


> This is honestly the coolest idea ever... I sent a PM to the OP to see if I could join in if ya'll don't mind having me.  :thumbsup:




Of course not man:thumbup:


----------



## boomer

Got the tracking number for the lens! Thanks, AnotherChris. Should be here tomorrow afternoon  BUT I am going to Michigan for the weekend and I'm leaving early tomorrow morning  So I wont get to use it this weekend. I'll have to wait till i get back. 

Can't wait though! Should be fun.


----------



## Mbnmac

Wish I could take part in this (get my D90 today) hate that the last lens got effed up in Australia.

Never mind


----------



## Markw

Everyone, dont forget to upload the photos to the flickr pool!  Its exciting to know that this is still getting around! 

Mark


----------



## boomer

I get home later today! Can't wait to start playing


----------



## Markw

Wooh!  Wonderful!

Mark


----------



## phiya

I'm real excited to see some more pictures from this group... I know I'm not going to get the lens in time, but I wish I was going to have it the week of November 15th.  I'll be in Quincy, Ca for work, which is one of my most favorite places to take pictures (that I've been to).


----------



## Markw

Id like to see some more photos from the group as well :waiting::mrgreen:

Mark


----------



## kundalini

Has the information on post #1 been updated?  How much longer do I have to wait?  :twiddles thumbs:


----------



## ajkramer87

I downloaded the trail of the new nik hdr software. Took some shots for hdr when I had the lens but couldnt get the way I would like but I have to say I like this software. Figured Id through it up and give everyone something new to look at since no one has posted anything in a while. Those people really bug me but I cant photoshop worth a dam.


----------



## Markw

As far as I know, the info on the OP is up-to-date.  

Thanks for posting the photo!  Surprisingly, the posting of resulting photos is what is slacking with this project.  I thought if anything that would have been the most responsive part.  Now we need it on the pool and geotagged. 

Mark


----------



## Markw

Kundalini..you have at least 4 weeks of waiting ahead of you.  At the very least 4 weeks.  Unless one of the members would like to switch with you.  If that is the case, I would need to see the agreement and I will switch the order.  Hopefully itll be worth the wait 

Mark


----------



## kundalini

nah..... just having a dig.  Leave the apple cart right where it's at.

I'm a patient man unless the tequila is flowing.  BTW, as of now I am officially on vacation for the next twelve days and the tequila is flowing freely.


----------



## boomer

No real shots with the lens yet, but i got it all ready! I plan to get my shots done this weekend so i can get it shipped out to the next person on Monday


----------



## Markw

Looking great still!  That was my exact setup for shooting with the lens!  Its exciting to see photos..even if it is only of this nature.  Its never a bad thing. Cant wait to see photos!

Mark


----------



## 12sndsgood

did you get me added to the list mark?


----------



## Markw

Yes I did.

Mark


----------



## boomer

I just sent edouble a PM. If i get it sent out tomorrow or the next day, the lens might get to edouble by the end of the week 

I'll post my pics soon!


----------



## edouble

boomer said:


> I just sent edouble a PM. If i get it sent out tomorrow or the next day, the lens might get to edouble by the end of the week
> 
> I'll post my pics soon!



Pm sent boomer. I am so ready for this lens....heeheee


----------



## boomer

haha so maybe this lens does carry a little bad luck. Its not my camera that broke but when i took some photos this past weekend i used an old 1gb memory card i had laying around because all my normal memory cards were full will all my vacation pictures. Well, i went to finally load my pictures yesterday after work and the card seems to be done/fried and i lost those pictures  

I decided to take some more with the lens yesterday and i want to try to get a few more tonight if i can. We also had a really nice sunrise this morning as i was driving to work! I got a few shots of that at least. Either way i want something to post!

I need to be done so we can keep this lens moving!


----------



## Markw

This is getting exciting! As long as you get some photos up on the flickr, youre doing better than some 

Mark


----------



## boomer

This is one i got today! I have more to edit but i wanted to get at leaset one posted 



Pano made from 15 images. They were all shot at 35mm @ f/8 i believe.


----------



## boomer

I lied! A few more from today.

















And this was driving to work this morning


----------



## Derrel

Awesome shootin' Boomer! So, you did all this with my old clunker 1989 35-70mm f/3.4~4.5 AF lens,eh? Quite good work! Love the pano! And some absolutely beautiful photos of Arizona in October! Nice job!


----------



## edouble

You nailed the exposure boomer, good job.


----------



## supraman215

VERY sharp. Beautiful.


----------



## fast eddie

Nice work, good crisp exposures.


----------



## boomer

Thanks guys! I had fun doing it.



Derrel said:


> Awesome shootin' Boomer! So, you did all this with my old clunker 1989 35-70mm f/3.4~4.5 AF lens,eh? Quite good work! Love the pano! And some absolutely beautiful photos of Arizona in October! Nice job!




I did! Thanks. I was surprising pleased with the results i must say. Not bad for an old clunker. It was a slightly soft when shot wide open in a few pictures. When i took the photo of the fountain, even the unedited RAW file looked nice and sharp.

Although, it did remind me of how much i love my 24-70 f/2.8! At the cost of, oh, 3 times the size :lmao:


----------



## 12sndsgood

really nice shots boomer


----------



## Markw

Wonderful shots!  And theyre even on the map already!  Youre on the ball! :thumbsup:

Mark


----------



## PhotoXopher

Glad to see the reincarnation thread is going much better than my original one, keep up the good work.


----------



## boomer

Just dropped off the lens at the UPS store, edouble


----------



## phiya

Very nice job boomer.  I can't wait to get my hands on this lens... I hope this project keeps seeing photos like that.  :thumbup:


----------



## edouble

.....still waiting for the lens....hurry up UPS!


----------



## boomer

Lens should be to you tomorrow


----------



## edouble

I have the lens and all the extras!


----------



## memento

you guys are tempting me to get a Nikon body..


----------



## Hardrock

Is it to late to join?


----------



## Markw

edouble said:


> I have the lens and all the extras!


 
Wohooo!



memento said:


> you guys are tempting me to get a Nikon body..


Doooo ittttt. :mrgreen:



Hardrock said:


> Is it to late to join?


 
It's never too late to join, just make sure you read the whole first post thoroughly and know what youre getting into. :thumbsup:

Mark


----------



## Rekd

memento said:


> you guys are tempting me to get a Nikon body..



LoL, ask a friend or go rent one. I've been thinking about it too, but I'd have to put some Canon stickers over the Ni, over the Nik, over the Nik! (Grr, I can't bring myself to say that "N" word) over the NIKON labels. There, I said it! 

For the record, I quit watching CSI because they use the "N" word as the camera of choice.


----------



## kundalini

Rekd said:


> For the record, I quit watching CSI because they use the "N" word as the camera of choice.


Yeah, they use Nikon, but I cringe evrytime it's in a scene because no technical assistant has taught them how to handle a camera properly. Seriously.... do you or anyone else place your hand on top of the lens to zoom or focus or shoot with chicken wings? AAARRRGGGHHH!!!!






 ​BTW, I'm left eyed.​


----------



## Hardrock

Please add me to the list! That should give me plenty of time to find a Nikon body to use.  What is a good Nikon digital body that I should rent or borrow? I have some friends with a D90 and D300s Im sure those are as good as any???


----------



## Markw

Those bodies would both work wonderfully.  Anything under the D90 will not focus, but will still work.  Welcome to the fun.

Mark


----------



## phiya

Markw said:


> Those bodies would both work wonderfully.  Anything under the D90 will not focus, but will still work.  Welcome to the fun.
> 
> Mark



Are you saying the D80 won't focus?


----------



## Markw

I believe it just may.  As long as the camera has a built-in motor..which I believe the D80 does..it will AF with the lens.  Thank you for correcting me.

Mark


----------



## edouble

I will be shipping the lens and the extras this Monday to the next person!


----------



## Derrel

It will autfocus on the D70,D70s,D50,D80,D90,D100,D200,D300,Fuji S1 Pro, Fuji S2 and S3 and S5 Pro, D1 series, D2 series, D3 series, D700.

It will mount and shoot on the D40, D40x,D60,D3000,D3100,D5000.


----------



## Markw

Any photos yet? :mrgreen:

Mark


----------



## edouble

Markw said:


> Any photos yet? :mrgreen:
> 
> Mark




:thumbup:

Wowzaa one week just is not enough time with this lens. My schedule is demanding and I would love to have more time with this lens. 

I am in love, fantastic lens!!! Narrow DOF is easily achievable, I thought I was shooting a 200mm+ lens. On my D5000 minimum focal length is 56ish mm and manual focus is necessary. I focus manually as often as possible so no biggie for me. I do not own a macro lens or an extension tube. I was having a blast taking macro shots.....LOVE IT!!!!

Here is a feweacesign:

Shot through a very dirty turtle tank






(2) Passive crossover network









The pulley on my 180amp alternator that I need to install





My town : White Haven, PA 


























Shipping to fast eddie tomorrow!


----------



## boomer

They all look great! It is awesome to see everyone getting such wonderful shots!


----------



## Markw

Wooh! Wonderful! Youre more than welcome to have your name put on the list a second time 

I cant wait to see more! Im glad you liked the lens!  BTW!  Dont forget to put them on the flickr pool and map! :mrgreen:

Mark


----------



## Derrel

eDouble- doggone good work for a 1989-vintage, $40 beater Nikon zoom lens!!!! You posted a nice variety of images. Great job on your turn with the lens!


----------



## edouble

boomer said:


> They all look great! It is awesome to see everyone getting such wonderful shots!



Thank you! This is an excellent assignment and I am glad to be part of it.



Markw said:


> Wooh! Wonderful! Youre more than welcome to have your name put on the list a second time
> 
> I cant wait to see more! Im glad you liked the lens!  BTW!  Dont forget to put them on the flickr pool and map! :mrgreen:
> 
> Mark



Thanks Mark. I will add the photos to the flickr group later today.



Derrel said:


> eDouble- doggone good work for a 1989-vintage, $40 beater Nikon zoom lens!!!! You posted a nice variety of images. Great job on your turn with the lens!



Thank you Derrel! I absolutely love love love this lens and extension tube. If you would consider selling them please let me know!

Thanks again for donating your lens and tube for this assignment!


----------



## 12sndsgood

passive crossovers, 180 amp alt.   wheres the rest of the audio pics for us into that lol.


some good pics.


----------



## edouble

12sndsgood said:


> passive crossovers, 180 amp alt.   wheres the rest of the audio pics for us into that lol.
> 
> 
> some good pics.



That's my other expensive hobby that my fiance is about to kill me over lol.

Join me over on the SSA forum for an upcoming build log!


----------



## Mathazzar

I'm in Canada so I can't toss my hat into this particular ring, but I just wanted to say that this is such a fantastic idea! Very cool concept and some of the shots have been glorious. I'll go back to the sidelines and watch for new pictures now.


----------



## edouble

The lens was shipped to fast eddie this afternoon


----------



## jkevin

would like to get on the list, who gets names and addresses?


----------



## edouble

I have tried to join the Flickr group now twice.


----------



## Markw

I accepted your request to join..:thumbsup:

Mark


----------



## edouble

Markw said:


> I accepted your request to join..:thumbsup:
> 
> Mark



Thank you I added my photos :thumbup:


----------



## Markw

Thank you. :mrgreen:

Mark


----------



## phiya

No words of confirmation from fast eddie yet about receipt of lens?


----------



## edouble

UPS delivered the lens to fast eddie on November 15.


----------



## edouble

What is going on fast eddie? Other participants are waiting for this lens.


----------



## Markw

I got this message from him on the 15th:



> It was delivered today, which is perfect, because I just got back from a 9 day trip to San Salvador (pictures upcoming).
> 
> I will get some pictures with the lens this week and get it off to the next person.
> 
> Thanks again for the chance to participate.
> Peace
> Ed


 
Mark


----------



## fast eddie

Hey all,

Sorry for the delay, I had to go out of town right after I received the lens.
I got a few shots and will post them next week. I will send it out to Idahophoto On Monday.

Peace
Ed


----------



## fast eddie

Lens has been sent to Idahophoto, should be there in 2-3 days.

Thanks for your patience with me, I'll post the photos I got with the lens now.

Great lens by the way, very fun range.

Peace
Ed


----------



## fast eddie

I posted these and Geotagged one on Flickr. But here they are for the forum.

Let me know what you think.


takeoff






morning drive





Ichiro at work





car wash





Peace
Ed


----------



## Markw

Nice job Eddie!
I've added my name to the bottom of the list. I'd like to have another go with the lens and the influx of new participants has basically leveled out. 

Is that okay with everyone?
Mark


----------



## phiya

I don't think anyone has a problem with it... give it another go Mark!


----------



## Markw

No updates???

Mark


----------



## 12sndsgood

no new updates? has the lens left fast eddy yet?


----------



## Markw

It has and no one can seem to get ahold of the next person in line.  I am kind of worried now..

Mark


----------



## edouble

Hopefully the next participant responds soon. I would hate to see this over.


----------



## phiya

I really hope we didn't lose this lens, I was really looking forward to my turn with it.  :\


----------



## kundalini

Yeah, me too. I was next in line after Spuds MacKenzie. Last time he replied to anything was a few months ago.


----------



## OrionsByte

Aw man, I was thinking about adding my name to the list... I figured by the time it got around to me I'd have an idea of what to shoot with it! 

Hope it turns up...


----------



## kanskanos

*How?*
This person will shoot the first photo of this adventure. Then ship the  lens to the first person in line the lens witha an additional $10 in the  box with the lens. The $10 will cover shipping of the lens from the  second person. The second person will then take the lens on adventures,  shoot whatever their heart desires and can be kept for up to, but no  longer than 7 days to keep it moving and interesting. At the end of  their length, they will put the lens in a box, pay for shipping by use  of the original $10 they recieved with the lens, and ship the lens plus  an additional $10 in order to restart this cycle. This will continue in  this manner until everyone has had their chance with the lens, then it  can be shipped back to the original owner, or continue to be shipped  around.


----------



## Markw




----------



## boomer

Anyone try to contact him through his web page?


----------



## Shawnda

Is it too late to get into this??? Just in case, I'm sending the information over to the original poster!


----------



## Markw

> Anyone try to contact him through his web page?


 
I have tried..through two different aliases.

Mark


----------



## boomer

Markw said:


> Anyone try to contact him through his web page?
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried..through two different aliases.
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...


That just sucks...


----------



## phiya

boomer said:


> Markw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone try to contact him through his web page?
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried..through two different aliases.
> 
> Mark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That just sucks...
Click to expand...


You're not kidding... I really hope this lens turns up sometime soon.  =[


----------



## edouble

Markw or fast eddie has his address. Send a certified letter to his residence asking for the lens :gah:


----------



## kundalini

If you're out and about in Idaho, this is the guy we're looking for.   :meh:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...332-post-picture-yourself-48.html#post1988026


----------



## Markw

This really is a shame.  This was such a good thing coming along so well.  

Mark


----------



## Derrel

So, who exactly has absconded with the lens and extension tube I provided?


----------



## impulsive1

What a shame. Hopefulluy it will turn up.


----------



## phiya

Derrel said:


> So, who exactly has absconded with the lens and extension tube I provided?



Derrel, as far as we all know, the Lens was last sent to IdahoPotato on 12/6/2010 by Fasteddie.  Since that time no one has heard from IdahoPotato.  Markw has also tried contacting him through his contact form on his website.  I fear we may have lost the lens. :x


----------



## Markw

That's extremely depressing.  I suppose I was wrong thinking that most people are innately good. 

I am so sorry Derrel.

Mark


----------



## D-B-J

Dang.  I was thinking of joining in on the fun.  What a shame.  All we can do is hope for the best?

Regards,
Jake


----------



## fast eddie

phiya said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, who exactly has absconded with the lens and extension tube I provided?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel, as far as we all know, the Lens was last sent to IdahoPotato on 12/6/2010 by Fasteddie.  Since that time no one has heard from IdahoPotato.  Markw has also tried contacting him through his contact form on his website.  I fear we may have lost the lens. :x
Click to expand...



Yep, here's the tracking confirmation - it was delivered 12/8
USPS - Track & Confirm

tracking #
0309 1140 0001 0118 3437

I feel crappy that I was the last to touch it - he responded right away when I asked for his address but has ignored me ever since.

This is a fun project too, I don't have any older lenses, but I am going to look around at thrift stores or online to find one similar, and try to get this going again, unless anyone has one they're not using? I also have a cheap extension tube I could send along.

Peace
Ed


----------



## Markw

That would be great.  I would say we could use this same thread..but how would we start it off?  Same order, start from the next in line, start from the bottom up, etc?

I'm almost hesitant for trying it again, but it couldn't hurt I suppose.
Mark


----------



## Bram

Woooaahhhhh... I can't believe this happened , I'm in Canada therefore I never added my name to the list. I foloowed this along and some of the photos are great. Just really sad to see this happen to such good hearted people.


----------



## thatfornoobs

Bram said:


> Woooaahhhhh... I can't believe this happened , I'm in Canada therefore I never added my name to the list. I foloowed this along and some of the photos are great. Just really sad to see this happen to such good hearted people.



I'm following from Canada to. I really loved boomers pics. I thought anybody who would know what to do with a lens would at least be responsible enough to follow the proper rules.


----------



## dnavarrojr

Where is he located?  Is anyone nearby?

If it shows up and this starts back up, I'd like to join and would be willing to include a Nikon to EOS adapter in the package for Canon users.


----------



## Tony702

This is ridiculous... Someone on the forums has to live somewhere near this guy... Im going to Idaho in the summer for a trip.. i may have to make a pit stop before my final destination.


----------



## 12sndsgood

sucks, doesnt surprise me though.   we had the same thing happen on one of my automotive sites and it was just a shirt signed by all the members. a freakin shirt.  boy i had made the drive home several times trying to find some neat places to take some shots to try and match your guys quality.


----------



## FoggyLens

Really has the lens really been jacked???  and this IdahoPotato is MIA?


----------



## kundalini

FoggyLens said:


> Really has the lens really been jacked???  and this IdahoPotato is MIA?


 The real pisser is that I was next on the list.


----------



## FoggyLens

what a bummer! I did a little searching as Im sure a lot of ppl have and all I could find was a FB page that only has 3 friends on it. He hasnt added anything to his website since Oct. I saw someone say to send him a Cert. letter to see if he would get it did anyone do that? How very messed up..


----------



## Buckster

I hate to bring it up, but there's always the possibility that something unfortunate has happened to him.  He might have been hit by a bus or something.


----------



## Stephen.C

Or he got attacked by a bear in Idaho.


----------



## FoggyLens

Stephen.C said:


> Or he got attacked by a bear in Idaho.


 
 I thought this as well.. lol


----------



## kalmkidd

give me his address. seriously. im a member of Anonymous.. i am CERTAIN ill get the lens back.


----------



## Nubbs

I didnt read all 13 pages....But this was a great idea.  I hope you guys get the glass back and can keep it going.  I am think about doing this for Canon shooters on another forum.


----------



## FoggyLens

kalmkidd said:


> give me his address. seriously. im a member of Anonymous.. i am CERTAIN ill get the lens back.


 

Here is his web address. There is a PO box listed..


----------



## phiya

I hope somehow we can get Derrel's lens back. Not only is that jacked up, but I was really looking forward to participating in this little venture.  I hope nothing bad happened to the guy, but at the same time, that'd be the only excuse I'd accept for what is going on.  :x :angry1: :evil:


----------



## Markw

Hello everyone!  After a long time off, the lens has been found!  A member on here that goes by Foggy Lens has tracked down IdahoPhoto and got him to send Foggy Lens the lens back!  She now has posession of the lens and will be taking her turn before sending it out to Kundalini later on this week.  It really is quite miraculous that all of this worked out so wonderfully!  So, we are back on track!  A _responsible_ member has the lens in their posession and another responsible member will be recieving it a little later.  

I will let Foggy Lens tell everyone her story and I urge you all to thank her as she truly deserves it.  

That being said, for all the future prospective participants, I cannot stress it enough.  *PLEASE* do not mess this up again.  Seriously, not to discount it too harshly, but it is a $60, 30+ year old lens.  You can buy a "new" used lens for that price.  This is supposed to bring joy and exitement to the community.  It's supposed to be a fun, interesting, and enjoyable experience.  It's quite obvious how much this mishap has harmed the participants of this experiment.  It has devistated many people and says something about the nature of society as a whole.  Please, before you do anything malicious to the members of this community, think first.  You wouldn't want it to happen to you.  

@Idahophoto:  I don't know what the deal was in your case, but thank you for sending the lens back into rotation.  I thank you kindly for doing so.  That rant above wasn't directed directly at you, either.  The experience of losing the lens for a while has scared me and I thought it needed to be addressed.  I would still love to see the photos taken with the lens if you still have them.

Thank you all for tagging along!  Hopefully we can get this thing rolling again!
Mark


----------



## boomer

WOOOOHOOOOO!!! Good to hear!


----------



## 12sndsgood

good news this put a smile on my face after being sick all weekend.


----------



## FoggyLens

Yeaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!! Thank you Mark!! I am sooooo excitited to have this project back on track.. I hope that everyone here knows if there is no glass there is no project.. It took me a min to get this lens back. About a month I would say from start to finish. Im not sure what the deal was with IdahoPhoto but he did ship me the lens. If it goes MIA again.... I will hunt you down just like I did him.. This is a great thing Derrel and Mark have done. lets not mess it up..

So the lens is in Colorado right now. I rec'vd it late friday evening. I am still working on my 5 shots but I'll add one for fun.. : ) Its taken a second to get use to the fact there is no AF! lol haha


----------



## Derrel

Thank you FoggyLens (Trish) for all of your work in getting the lens returned, and this thread back on track. You deserve a great big round of applause!!!! Thanks again, so much!


----------



## kundalini

:cheers:  :cheer:  :hail:  FoggyLens.  Thanks.


----------



## Davor

Congrats! on the return of the lens for a while i really thought it was gone.


----------



## Stephen.C

Note to self, Don't mess with Foggy! 
In all seriousness, Awesome job! Thanks!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Oh come on Foggy, I was hoping for more of a gritty story!

Did Idahoguy apologize? Did he have an excuse? Did you harass him to no end? 

Glad ya'll are back on track, this is a fun thread to watch.


----------



## FoggyLens

Stephen.C said:


> Note to self, Don't mess with Foggy!
> In all seriousness, Awesome job! Thanks!


 
LMAO! Thats right! I will getcha  

Thanks guys!


----------



## FoggyLens

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Oh come on Foggy, I was hoping for more of a gritty story!
> 
> Did Idahoguy apologize? Did he have an excuse? Did you harass him to no end?
> 
> Glad ya'll are back on track, this is a fun thread to watch.




Really all I did was find him and email him and ask him very nicely to mail it.. lol.   He did apologize he said he had been sick. Not sure really what the story is and really dont know why he desided to send it to me... Glad he did tho.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Ah. Ok. Anti climactic. Well, I hope his sickness wasn't serious.


----------



## RockstarPhotography

Booo....this is horrible gossip!...


----------



## FoggyLens

Sorry guys! Thats what he gave me.. lol..


----------



## OrionsByte

Wow, that's great!  I'm really glad this is back on, but yeah after such a long absence I was really hoping for something epic.  How disappointing.


----------



## PhotoWrangler

tag! This looks fun.


----------



## NikonBaby33

Is it too late to get my name added to the list?  This looks like a lot of fun!  The photos are great.

I read through most of the posts and I like to think that most people are good.  Maby Idahoguy had cancer or something?  Sounds like he isn't such a bad guy, he did send it back.  

Anyway, I think I can get some shots with it.  I don't have a lot of experience with MF yet, but this is a good way to get some preactice.  And I have never used a tube before, I am thinking of buying one myself.


----------



## FoggyLens

NikonBaby33 Yes he did send it back after having the lens for MONTHS and after a stranger tracked him down and called him out on it.. If I had never found him he would have never shipped it..


Kundalini your inbox is full.. : ) I need your address.


----------



## Village Idiot

We should do a spin off with a Canon 50 f/1.8


----------



## kundalini

FoggyLens said:


> Kundalini your inbox is full.. : ) I need your address.



Opps, my bad.  Sorted and PM sent.


----------



## o hey tyler

Village Idiot said:


> We should do a spin off with a Canon 50 f/1.8


 
Yeah but everybody and their unborn child has a 50mm f/1.8. We should just send around an old MF lens with an EOS mount adapter. That would be pretty ballin'.


----------



## FoggyLens

Ok all.. 

I have finished my turn with the lens.. I will be shipping it tomorrow. : ) I had a lot of fun with it this week and wish is wasnt still brown and dead here in Colorado.. : )

Anyhow this is what i got.. lol. 


Shot 1 is of Casa Bonita. This is a pretty well known place here. Mexican food while watching cliff divers.. : )







Shot number 2 is the sunset over the Rocky's. Landscapes are not a strong point for me.. lol..





Shot number 3 was taken at a cematary..





Shot number 4 I took for fun.. 






and shot number 5.. A portrait. 







Again I had a blast and Im very happy I got to be apart of this project!! Thanks Mark and Derrel..


----------



## Markw

I'm happy to see you had a great run with the lens!  The photos look great!  Make sure to post and tag them on the flickr group as well.  :thumbsup:

Mark


----------



## Village Idiot

o hey tyler said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should do a spin off with a Canon 50 f/1.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but everybody and their unborn child has a 50mm f/1.8. We should just send around an old MF lens with an EOS mount adapter. That would be pretty ballin'.
Click to expand...


As long as it's cheap. They have a thread like this on POTN that's been going on forever with the 50 f/1.8. I know they're at least on their 2nd if not 3rd by now.


----------



## dxqcanada

Hmm, "Project M42" ??


----------



## SJGordon

dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, "Project M42" ??


 
That would be cool.  I could participate in that one.  It has been kind of nice following this thread and seeing the different places this lens has been so far.


----------



## Derrel

Your photos look good Trish! I find it interesting how the old 35-70mm f/3.3~4.5 AF NIkkor is one of the earliest pieces of autofocus Nikon gear, and you are using it with one of the very newest Nikon cameras. Pretty cool, bridging the Reagan era and the 2010's. And thanks again for getting the lens back into the shipping rotation and advancing this thread.


----------



## FoggyLens

Thanks Derrel. : ) I agree!! I think its pretty sweet!! How cool is that 1989 to 2011!.  This lens has held up well through the times. Kinda makes me want to get a couple old timers myself.. : ) 

Happy I could get it back and can't wait to see what everyone does.. Lens is packed and ready to be shipped to the next person! : ) I will be running it to the post office here in a bit. : )


----------



## FoggyLens

Hey Mark, 

 I uploaded to the flickr group and added the pics but I cant figure out how to put them on the map?? ..  :scratch:  lol


----------



## Markw

I've added a link on the first post titled "How To Geotag Your Photos".  Hopefully this will help you and all other members out.

Mark


----------



## Markw

Remember everyone, please PM me when you send the lens out so I can change your status to "completed"...and when you get the lens in so I can change it to "In Possession".

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## kundalini

Guess what I found in the mailbox last evening?   

Thanks FoggyLens.  BTW, nice hair.


----------



## Hardrock

Thinking about purchasing  this so I can mount lens to my Canon 50D but I dont know anything about the lens as far as mechanics.  Can the aperture be manually adjusted? If it does work I will donate the adapter to the project. If not I will just borrow a nikon body.


----------



## Markw

The lens is a 35-70*D *model, so the aperture can be controlled manually.  The lens and that adapter will allow you to put the lens on your body, but it will be fully manual.

Mark


----------



## kundalini

This one doesn't count, alright?  It just happens to be the first (after thought) shot with the lens.  I had finished my shots for the evening and remembered the LENS.... OMG.  so this is what I snapped.  She was patient, but she was ........


*A Lady in Waiting*


----------



## OrionsByte

Something struck me today, and I'm just curious - after the whole fiasco with the lens disappearing for a while, is the extension tube still riding around with it?


----------



## FoggyLens

Yeaaaa glad it made it to you safe Kundalini! What you dont like my hair? LMAO!:lmao:


----------



## Lukep

I feel all left out here in the UK


----------



## kundalini

FoggyLens said:


> Yeaaaa glad it made it to you safe Kundalini! What you dont like my hair? LMAO!:lmao:


 
It was meant as a compliment. Lovely golden locks. I'm not sure if I'll add to the contribution. Time is short this week for me.

Okay, so for my first image, one from the Arts in the Park. The NC Museum of Arts has many acres of trails and scattered forms of art not far from downtown. I've always enjoyed this particular piece. It was a 9 shot exposure. I did nothing but merge to hdr pro in CS5. Okay, played with a couple of the sliders. I have a few more but with issues that may be brought up the the HDR Discussion forum.









​Before anybody gives me crap about the horizon being slanted, the bubble level was zeroed in.​


----------



## FoggyLens

Thanks Kundalini I was just messing with you... : ) Love the shot! Can't wait to see what else you got.. : )


----------



## vanessaadams

This sounds like such a blast! I'm new to the Photo Forum, and am now excited to participate!


----------



## FoggyLens

Welcome Vanessa and this is a fun project Mark has going here!


----------



## kundalini

I've PMd the next on the list.

In the meantime, I really had problems getting out to shoot with the lens.  I picked the wrong day to try for the Raleigh skyline.  Completely overcast, but I did get a welcoming of sorts.......








​I'll try my best to get some more images up this week.​


----------



## myfavoriteshoes

I wish it was up in Canada too. Boo! I love seeing all your pics though


----------



## Markw

I love that Kundalini!  That's great.  I love it.  Can't wait to see more. :thumbsup:

Mark


----------



## kundalini

Morning wood, dogwood that is.
f/5, 1/60s, ISO200, @70mm












 





I haven't heard back from MCerasoli yet. If there is no contact, say..... by Thursday, should I go to the next person? What is the consencus? I don't want to hold up the adventure this little lens is having.​


----------



## Markw

I would say yes.  Thursday makes two weeks.  If they end up coming back, their names will be moved to the bottom of the list.  I think that is only fair because, in a sense, that week we spent waiting was their week with the lens.  Does everyone agree?

Mark


----------



## kundalini

I have also PMd white, who is next on the list.


----------



## white

Sorry, kind of in a rough spot right now. I won't be able to do it.


----------



## kundalini

Mark, you Inbox is full.  PMd SwissJ.  Can someone chime in that is interested to have the lens?


----------



## kundalini

edited rant

:taped sh:


----------



## Markw

Sorry about that, Kundalini.  I forgot to monitor my sent messages.  I'll PM you.

Mark


----------



## 12sndsgood

markw messaged me to hop on here so im thinking maybe im the next one in line?  if so let me know and i'll get my adress to you. its warming up here and im getting anxious to take some more pics.


----------



## kundalini

Sorry, should've updated earlier tonight.  The lens will be shipped to phiya next.


----------



## 12sndsgood

no problem i saw that you had contacted the next person on the list so i new it would still have been a week waiting for them to respond, before it would have gone out to me.


----------



## phiya

I'm excited to play with this lens.  Markw, adjust the order however you see fit, I'll try to move down the list with whoever is below me coming first once my week with this baby is up.


----------



## Markw

Updates?

Mark


----------



## phiya

I received the Lens late last week, Holiday weekend madness kept me off of the forum.  I'll be taking it out for some shooting this afternoon.    Who's on deck?  Swiss J, PM me your info and I'll get the lens shipped out to you later this week.


----------



## edouble

I haven't logged onto TPF in a while. Happy to see the lens is back in rotation


----------



## Cfitz

This is such a cool thread! Very dramatic and some really great shots.  Too bad I'm living in Ireland, this would have been awesome to try out!


----------



## SwissJ

phiya said:


> I received the Lens late last week, Holiday weekend madness kept me off of the forum.  I'll be taking it out for some shooting this afternoon.    Who's on deck?  Swiss J, PM me your info and I'll get the lens shipped out to you later this week.



Hey Phiya,
Just PM'd you my info.  Let me know when it's sent out, assuming I'm still next in line.


----------



## phiya

I finally was able to take a few shots with the lens this weekend (crazy week!).  I probably won't be able to edit anything until I get back from my business trip on Friday.  My wife will be sending out the lens for me to Swiss J tomorrow, I'll update him with the USPS tracking info as soon as I get it.  Thanks all, and Good luck Swiss J!


----------



## Markw

Great!  Can't wait to see your photos with it!

Mark


----------



## 12sndsgood

i know how being busy is, ive been workig from 7am till aroun 9 at night. and havnt been on the site in a couple weeks. when i thought about this and decided i better hop on and see what been going on.


----------



## Onemarshboy

Can I just say that this is a brilliant thread. Great idea all and well done for supporting it and keeping it going!


----------



## Markw

Thank you for your support!  

Is there any updates..?

Mark


----------



## Markw

Also, everyone!  Don't forget to upload and geotag your photos to the flickr pool!  That's an exciting part of this project and I don't want people to forget about doing that!

Mark


----------



## SwissJ

Markw said:


> Is there any updates..?


Hi all,
I have the lens.  Will be shooting with it over the next several days, and I'm planning to ship it out on Monday the16th.  I'll contact the next couple of people in line.


----------



## j28

Is this still open to new participants?  If not I completely understand.


----------



## FoggyLens

Where are all the new photos??? lol..


----------



## Markw

I've been wondering the same thing!

:waiting:
Mark


----------



## phiya

Sorry!  I was on vacation last week with the wife in Orlando.  Did the Disney World thing and visited family.  I'll be getting to my pictures tonight!


----------



## Tyler S

If at all possible, I would love to be a part of this.  I purchased a D5100 yesterday and have numerous places in mind where i could take pictures.


----------



## phiya

Here are my pictures guys - I wish it wasn't such a crazy time for me when I got the lens - so I could have taken it out just to shoot.  Oh well, the pictures turned out okay I think.




Uncle Eddy by Ricky Jay, on Flickr




flower by Ricky Jay, on Flickr




ball by Ricky Jay, on Flickr




club by Ricky Jay, on Flickr




Desert by Ricky Jay, on Flickr


----------



## phiya

SwissJ have you gotten a hold of the next person on the list?


----------



## Markw

Soo..any updates?

Mark


----------



## 12sndsgood

closeup shots looked really good phiya


----------



## phiya

12sndsgood said:


> closeup shots looked really good phiya


 
Yeah - the other two were really snapshots more or less.  I just ran out of time to get out there (and good weather).  Oh well, it was still fun to mess around with that lens.


----------



## Stoogley

Uh-oh.  Are we stalled again?


----------



## Markw

I messaged DirtyDFeckers with no response yet..
SwissJ says he sent the lens out two weeks ago.

Mark


----------



## Stoogley

Ugh

It shouldn't be this hard, should it?


----------



## Markw

Found the lens!  I got an email from DirtyDFeckers.  It will be sent out shortly. 

Mark


----------



## 12sndsgood

thats good to hear.


----------



## Cfitz

any updates on the whereabouts of the lens?


----------



## johnh2005

Man, I wish I had a Nikon just so I could join in on this.  This sounds so fun!


----------



## Cfitz

johnh2005 said:


> Man, I wish I had a Nikon just so I could join in on this.  This sounds so fun!



You could use an adaptor? The lens has an aperture ring so you could change it that way but it wouldn't meter of course so the camera would have to be in manual.


----------



## Derrel

Markw said:


> Found the lens!  I got an email from DirtyDFeckers.  It will be sent out shortly.
> 
> Mark



Annnnnnndddddd.....here it is, nearly one month later, and the lens appears to have stalled on its journey, yet again. Apparently DirtyDFeckers has not fulfilled his responsibility....

Sigh...


----------



## 480sparky

johnh2005 said:


> Man, I wish I had a Nikon just so I could join in on this.  This sounds so fun!



Rent/borrow one for a week.


----------



## Meekminx

Oh no! I've been watching this thread for some time... I was so sad when the lenses got lost the first time, but now it's lost again?!

I LOVE this concept, simply amazing! I hope the last person decides to be a good person and send the package along.


----------



## 480sparky

So when do we go report the lens AWOL and alert the MPs?


----------



## Derrel

Markw said:


> Found the lens!  I got an email from DirtyDFeckers.  It will be sent out shortly.
> 
> Mark



Yeah....here it is a month and a day later,and DirtyDFeckers has not fulfilled his responsibility.

DirtyDFeckers last logged onto TPF on July 2, 2011. I just sent him an e-mail and a Private Message. Needless to say, neither one is all "happy-happy". Come on man--isn't there a military post office within a three minute walk on whatever base you're at, world-wide?


----------



## yoodontknomi

How sad 
What is the name of the Flickr group? I'd like to take a look at it.


----------



## Meekminx

Here's the Flickr Group-Flickr: Capturing the whole world..through one lens.


----------



## 12sndsgood

ugggg not again.


----------



## OrionsByte

Must be a _really awesome state-of-the-art lens_ for people to keep stealing it.  :er:


----------



## amandalee

this is really cool I wish there was something like tis for us Canon users!


----------



## Stoogley

Still no word from DirtyDFeckers?
His profile says he's in Savannah GA...anyone near there?

It also says that he's in the Army, not sure if that's a factor to the issue.


----------



## bigbadmike

Just found this, hopefully not too late. I'd love to participate if we can get it moving again...


----------



## SunnyHours

I'm in Canada but I'd love to participate too if it ever makes it to the next person...


----------



## FoggyLens

OMG! Are you kidding me??? Its MIA again?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Markw

Everything from hereon in will be covered on the following page: Clickkk

Admin, please, sadly, close this thread. 

Thank you for your support thus far.
Mark


----------

